# Water Pump



## Dr Carter (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello, my wife and I are really new to RVing. We've recently purchase a 2005 Fleetwood Discovry from a private owner who knew less than we do. My question is how do you turn on the water pump? Is the main switch by the controls where you check the tank levels? If it not operational could it be a fuse and where would I find it.

Sincerely Lost and Hopefull


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Aug 28, 2006)

Re: Water Pump

Well, Dr. Carter, usually there is a switch in the bathroom, one in the kitchen, usually under a little panel that looks like a drawer but isn't. there will be one outside where the water connections are too.  But you realize that if you are hooked up to a water line the pump won't need to run.  And if if builds up pressure it shuts off automatically.  On my Southwind there is a cupboard in the bedroom that when you open the doors there are the circuit breakers and fuses for the 12volt system

You should go to the Fleetwood website, since the unit is so new, and if you don't have an owners manual I am sure you could get one.  

Your water pump only operates if you have water in your holding tank and turn on a faucet.  It will probably be located some where in the access panel to your hook ups behind a velcroed wall.  Do some investigating.  It isn't very big.

Good luck


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 28, 2006)

Re: Water Pump

Sorry, but I have never heard of 3 switches for a water pump.

It is almost always on the monitor panel, just like you asked.  The pump runs when needed according to line pressure, but the light on the monitor panel is on all the time the switch is on.  If you turn the switch on, no light, no run, there is a fuse to check.  Should be labeled in fuse panel.  If light comes on the switch and the pump does not run, check connections at the pump.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Aug 28, 2006)

Re: Water Pump

I had never heard of it either in my two different travel trailers.  But I swear there is one switch in a drawer panel under the counter next to the kitchen sink, there is also a switch for the microwave, and water heater.  These are regular light switch type devices.  But the water pump switch is a little rocker switch with an orange light in it when on.  Then there is one above the the sink in the bathroom next to the switch for the vent fan.  Also has an orange light in it when on.  Then in the compartment outside the motorhome where the water, electric, and sewer hook ups are there is another switch.  All three operate the water pump.  You push the top of the switch the pump comes on, you push it again and it goes off.   And since Dr Carter indicated he had a Fleetwood product of a higher scale than mine I made an assumption.

But thanks for mentioning the light on indicator.  And my water pump is located in the connection area.  There was a carpeted panel held in place with three screws on top and velcro fasteners on the bottom edge.  When I pulled the bottom loose the pump was behind it.  I took that panel off because it was easier to get to the pump when I winterize the motorhome.  I bought a sink connector hose, which fastened to the inlet side of the water pump, stuck the other end of the hose in a gallon jug of anti-freeze for RV's and then pumped it through the system.  I left the connections loose after I had pink fluid coming out of all my faucets and lowest point drains and reconnected them in the spring.  Have never had a pipe or fitting bust from freezing and this also puts anti-freeze in the pump which lubricates it according the manufacturer of the anti-freeze.  And I use less anti-freeze because it displaces the water in the pipes and goes down the drains in the sink and bathtub.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 28, 2006)

Re: Water Pump

We winterize by pumping through the pump also.  Alas, we replace a dozen a year from people "blowing air through the lines".  You are correct that does not protect the pump itself.

But I have another question about all these switches.  If you have one on and are somewhere else in the coach, can you cut the pump off with another switch?  Just don't understand how so many swithes do the same thing.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

Re: Water Pump

Ken, the switches have to go to some electronic or relay logic somewhere.  They can't be wired directly to the pump like a two-way switch would be.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 28, 2006)

Re: Water Pump

That's what has me confused I guess.  I understand how 2 switches work a light, but don't get how a water pump can be worked by 3 switches.


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 28, 2006)

Re: Water Pump

Ken,  You need to look through a BR Wholesale catalogue.  They have all kinds of control modules that most of the time you would never see.  If your company doesn't have one call 1-800-900-2468 .  They have lots on cool stuff.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 28, 2006)

Re: Water Pump

Thanks, will call them, have not heard of that one.  

Is this a motorhome thing?  I am hoping to go to Gulf Stream tomorrow and might ask someone I know in their motorized division about this.  We simply don't have these switches in trailers.


----------



## hertig (Aug 29, 2006)

Re: Water Pump

I only have the one switch in my motorhome, next to the bathroom sink.  Sure wish I had at least one more, out in the hookup bay...


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 29, 2006)

Re: Water Pump

My Winnie has two, also.  It is great to have the one in the outside bay where the outside shower/hand wash station is.  I can clean up outside before Sallyberetta throws me in the doghouse. (If she does, then I can still take a shower!)


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 29, 2006)

Re: Water Pump

Well, I did not get to go on my trip.  Things got so busy this week, I could not justify being gone.  I will keep this in back of my mind and when I get the chance I am going to talk to the mothome folks to learn how this works.  Thanks for the answers.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Aug 29, 2006)

Re: Water Pump

I am assuming they are three way switches and yes you can turn the pump on or off at any of the three locations.  I have never tracked it down but Texas Clodhopper may be right in that they all work through a control module.  

Dr. Carter, when you turn on the switch for your pump does a little orange light glow?  If not you could have a blown fuse.  And I am not sure what type of manufacture you have for your water pump but I have seen ones with small bullet fuses in the pump housing.  If your motorhome had been allowed to sit in cold weather and the pump freeze it might be damaged and have to be replaced.  If the motor can't turn it will blow the fuse.


----------

